# Another Lab Question



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Its me again. Was out with the 1 year old lab and was feeling around the neck of him and felt a sore. Looked it over and seemed to be the size of a dime or smaller. It looked flaky, not sure if it is due to the flies, plugged hair folicle, mites, or what. He had one ealier that I notice on the fron of his neck but that one is gone. Whats going on here. I wash the cement in his kennel just about everyother day. Could this be some type of allergy, I'm feeding him diamond dog food, maitenance mixed with one scoop of premium. Is it a good idea to mix the too together? I'm having problem with these sores with my dog, He's got a rash of some sort or pressure spot on his hind leg by his hip, and also some smaller ones on his lower hind leg. Whats going on, the vet doesn't seem to concerned. Is it a flie, flea, mite problem? Anyone else having this problem with there outside dogs? Please help. kooba.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The leg/hip ones could well be caused by laying on a concrete kennel floor. What you describe on it's necks sounds to me like a 'hot spot", caused by it's collar chaffing.

Nylon or cloth collars are infamous for causing this, particularly when they get wet. This is why I use plastic coated nylon collars. I order mine from Cabelas, they come with a nice heavy duty engraved brass plate, and only cost around 12 bucks.

Ecollars that are too loose will also cause them by the contacts rubbing against the skin. Always make sure your ecollar is snug, and alternate the side of the neck when positioning the receiver.

Leave the collar off until the hot spot heals, treat as you would any abrasion or skin irriation. I use an all natural topical called Calm Coat for skin irritations on my dogs and horses.

I personally don't mix food, both my labs are on Pro Plan Large Breed Adult.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

I just had this happen to a buddy last month. He left his bark collar on 24 hour a day(a no no in this heat). His skin started to scab up and stink. Best course of action is to use Hydrogen peroxide to bring out the infection and keep dry after that.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good lookin' lab on your avitar, Fosse...


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks, i was just gonna ask the same ? nice to know it isn't serious.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> Good lookin' lab on your avitar, Fosse...


Thanks!

No it is not serious if it is taken care of properly. He let his go for almost a month without doing something about it. He washed it off, thinking the dog rolled around in its waste. Later he felt under there again and the hair was all sticky and crusty. He looked and there was bloody lesions and puss, it was very bad. He washed it out with peroxide and it is fine now( 2 weeks later). A few scabs, but no cuts or puss. Just make sure it stays dry and don't leave the collars on in the heat.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NDT made a good point on the collars with a brass name plate. You can buy it engraved with the dogs name, your name, address, tel. #, and the word REWARD in caps. I cannot believe the number of lost dogs without a tagged collar.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> NDT made a good point on the collars with a brass name plate. You can buy it engraved with the dogs name, your name, address, tel. #, and the word REWARD in caps. I cannot believe the number of lost dogs without a tagged collar.


Thanks. My dogs are chipped too.

Now, if someone will only come up with a chip that acts as a receiver for an ecollar transmitter...


----------

